# RoxyBlue's & Spooky1's 2014 Ghouls of Gaithersburg



## Spooky1

We finally finished our video. Roxy wrote and performed the music parody "Can't Help Lovin' Those Ghouls" to accompany the slideshow.

Hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks amazing. Alot of work to set that up,great job.


----------



## Hairazor

Well worth waiting for. Love the various hats on various ghouls and the music is Rad


----------



## jdubbya

Always a treat! Well done, again!


----------



## Copchick

It all looks great! The lighting made it looked really creepy and everything blended so well together.


----------



## elputas69

quite the collection...awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my peeps We scaled back a bit on little details this year to make the huge same-day-set-up-and-tear-down a little easier, but made up for it with the added window projections and a couple new props.


----------



## bobzilla

Well done guys!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just a gorgeous haunt you guys! I would love to come trick or treating at your house. It is very Halloweenie and very inviting, and I mean that in the creepiest way.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Every year there are a few haunts I look forward to seeing. Yours is definately one of them. 
This year was no exception. I really liked your additions and didn't really notice that anything was scaled down. 
Roxy your little critters and stones looked great. Spooky I loved your big animal skull sentry!
Nice job on the music too!


----------



## Headless

Awesome job guys - love the props and Roxy's performance as well! Well done!


----------



## highbury

I loved the fact that the day shots showed off the whimsy of your haunt, but your night shots really brought up the creepy factor. But I especially loved that incredible song. Roxy, your voice is amazing! You can't even get me to TALK on a video, much less sing on one. Props to you!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well you've done it once again! Great show and nice job on the music parody! I still think it's sad that you have to put up and tear down your display all in one day. I know your not alone in this as there are many whom I've read about on this site that has to do the same thing.

The worst thing I have to worry about where I live is that the guy delivering the morning paper doesn't trip on any of the cords I've got lying out on the lawn.

But again.....really a fantastic job, and to be able to do all in one day! WOW!*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y'all are sweet Thanks again. And yes, Highbury, singing publicly is one of the scariest things I do:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow...fantastic job! I love that you added music that you created! You have so many cool and different props that really catch the eye and the lighting was awesome! Great job you two!!!!


----------



## stick

Great job to the both of you on your display.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the kind words everyone. We had fun putting the video together, to go along with Roxy's song. She's so talented.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your such a lucky guy. (but dont tell here I said so.)


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome job you two!!!! I love the video and the music - both went so well together. I agree with the scaling back with the details - the video still showed a great yardhaunt and I love the lighting. Kudos to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## punkineater

Everything looks wonderful; props, lighting, fog, even the moon cooperated. Cool music~love the seamstress at the end:lolkin:


----------



## kprimm

Nice work, and I fully relate to the song.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Your such a lucky guy. (but dont tell here I said so.)


I heard that

Thanks, guys and ladies!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Y'all have many talents & great at all of them!! Two thumbs up on the singing, playing, prop- making, display arranging, etc...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Ms Cathy We've learned a lot on this forum that has really made a difference in how we do things haunt-wise.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey Roxy and Spooky, sorry for being late to the party! 
Everything looks amazingly spooky and you have such a good voice! Both of you are very talented!


----------



## scarycher

Loved the song Roxy, Sad and happy at the same time, great job is an understatment.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Very cool! The song adds a melancholy flair, nice touch.


----------



## beelce

Spooky and Roxy....what a delightful haunt..can't help lovin' y'all....
"Can't Help Lovin' Those Ghouls"...Great stuff Roxy..what a treat...!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, thanks, beelce, you're a sweetie

And thanks Dark Angel, scarycher, and Grimm Pickins. Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> Your such a lucky guy. (but dont tell here I said so.)


Believe me, I know (I won't tell, if you don't)


----------



## kallen

Been playing hooky and missed this, nice looking set up this past year! Fog pics turned out awsome.


----------



## scareme

I haven't been playing hooky but I still missed out too. Fantastic haunt. Like others have said, I couldn't tell you cut back at all. In fact I was noticing more new things. Have you always had that many bats, birds on the porch? Love you song Roxy. Did I hear harpsichord?

Oh, and Spooky1, I think Roxy is pretty lucky too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Scareme - we're both lucky, that's for sure:jol: And yes, we've had that many birds and bats for a few years now.

No harpsichord, but there are banjo and ******-tonk piano as part of the accompaniment in the arrangement.


----------

